# Equalizer Treestands?



## quailchaser (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone got one or info from friends who had one? I have been looking at their website(www.equalizertreestands.com )and am considering buying one. I've got some time before I decide and would like to hear some reviews if there are any.


----------



## littlewolf (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a Buckshot stand and like it alot. The Equalizer's supposedly are the same stand but with the leveler. I am probably going to pick up one for next season to try on some tall trees that I have not been able to get up as high as I want.

They are very comfy and stable but a little bulky/heavy for carrying long distances. If I'm walkin in a long ways I take my Lone Wolf. If it's a short walk or I'm setting a stand to use later I use my buckshot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 25, 2006)

Like LW says, they are Buckshot with a new wrapper.  Buckshots were comfy and climbed well


----------



## quailchaser (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks. I am really interested in this stand and just wanted the experts here to give me a little insight. The website says the stand weighs only 22 pounds. That is a light stand in my opinion. Should be no problem carrying that any distance.


----------



## quailchaser (Apr 27, 2006)

Ordered it! When I requested the DVD they sent me an offer that included a free bow holder, so I took them up on it. Hope it is all worth the $285.00.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

quailchaser said:
			
		

> Ordered it! When I requested the DVD they sent me an offer that included a free bow holder, so I took them up on it. Hope it is all worth the $285.00.


Good luck.  I've got a Buckshot Bigshot Magnum climber.  It is a haus of a stand but it's really comfortable....just a pain in the back to lug around.


----------



## quailchaser (May 29, 2006)

Jack Flynn,

I received your email but when I try to respond I get it back saying it is undeliverable. I will respond here and hope you read this.

I have climbed several times now with the stand for practice and familiarization. I find the stand to be easy and quiet to set up. All knobs are attached so there is nothing to lose. I am 6' 2" and weigh 195# and found the stand to be comfortable. The removable seat allows you three ways of positioning. Climbing and leveling the stand was easy. Compared to the Tree Lounge I used to own, I think this stand is much better. Also, this stand is much easier to pack than the Tree Lounge, which was very cumbersome. 

I would suggest ordering their free DVD from the website. It is very informative and helped me with my decision to buy. I also extend an invitation for you (if you live close to me) to come by the house and I will let you try my stand. Just let me know.


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 30, 2006)

*I see, now I have to make up my mind....*

Been studying this one and the gunslinger. Going to order something shortly. What are the ID measurements on the seat climber? My biggest problem is I cannot stand for my knees to be touching the furtherest part on the inside of a stand. The actual measurements on the web site don't specify OD or ID on that part of the stand. I just changed my profile for my email address...Thanks


----------



## whitworth (May 30, 2006)

*Interesting technology*

It reminds me of my 10 year old plus treestand, except with the improvements. 
My stand faces the tree, or faces away and has a backrest while facing the tree.   Weight about the same at 21 pounds. I find a comfortable stand has to have some weight to it.

That crank leveling system is interesting, although it means more gadgets to worry about.  But I do like the engineering theory.  
It seems to have a system that really snugs the treestand to the tree, because of the ability to crank while at the highest point.  

Liked watching the video on the website, although I didn't notice the size of the seat and the foot platform.

If I'm ever in the market for a new tree stand, I'd really consider the Equalizer.


----------



## frankwright (May 30, 2006)

I watch some TV hunting show and Equalizer is a sponsor so they always have commercials.

 It sure looks like a good idea because on many hardwood trees I have to set the stand at an extreme angle at the bottom of the tree in order for it to be level at the height I want to hunt.


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 1, 2006)

Jack Flynn said:
			
		

> What are the ID measurements on the seat climber? My biggest problem is I cannot stand for my knees to be touching the furtherest part on the inside of a stand.



Jack,

From the front of the seat to the front rail is approx. 16". I am 6' 2" tall and did not have a problem with my knees touching the front rail. Of course, I have the foot platform a little lower than normal so my knees are not bent as much when sitting. I do this so I don't have to move a lot to get into a standing position for a shot with my bow.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 17, 2006)

*stand*

Wow, that looks like the nicest climber I have seen.  Really like the levelers and the cable lock setup.  Anybody try one of these yet.  I'm about ready to order one myself and would love to know if anybody else has had any experience with them.  The way you can change the seating around with the included pad and the optional sling seat is pretty cool in the video.  Let me know what you think.

Tom


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*ordered it*

I couldn't stand it anymore.  I ordered one today with the extra rail, the optional sling seat, and a set of gun holders.  Seemed like a bargain to me for all that you get and the versatility.

Tom


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 25, 2006)

The leveling idea is a great feature.  I've hunted out of BuckShots and enjoyed them.  The Equalizer is a good concept but doesn't transition well into hunting situations.  It might have been me, but one of the worst sitting treestands I've seen.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 29, 2006)

*stand*

Got the stand yesterday and tried it out this morning.  What a nice stand.  I can't believe how well it is made.  Packs completely silent.  Climbs very very quietly.  And sits awesome.  I really like it facing the tree.  I bought the safety bar that works as a back rest and lets you face the tree and it is very comfortable.  Then when you face away from the tree, you can use it as a rifle rest or lower it out of the way.  I bought the sling seat too, but I haven't tried it yet.  Though the padding for the sling seat is very nice.  I don't have a single complaint about this stand.  Very light.  As you can see, I can't say enough about how much I like this stand.  I intentionally put it in a tree with a lot of taper, one that I could not have climbed with my old climber, or at least could not have climbed very high at all.  It was a breeze with the leveling system.

Tom


----------



## bigbear (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a question for you guys that have an Equalizer stand, how does it grip the tree when climbing, and how stable does it feel to the tree (ie: slippage) when you have reached your desired height.  I have a BuckShot BigShot now and am seriously considering a new Equalizer.  Also, is there any possible way for the cable to slip out of the groove while attached to the tree.  I'm not a small guy, so I have some reservations with going to this stand, especially the cables since I'm used to my Buckshot.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*stability*

It grips very well and the cable seems very secure.  I don't see how it could come out of it's groove.  The handle spins and locks a pin in to keep it from moving.  Once you are up the tree 2 straps cinch down to secure the top and bottom together and locks it in very well.  I can't imagine a better system.

Tom


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 20, 2006)

pcsolutions1 said:
			
		

> It grips very well and the cable seems very secure.  I don't see how it could come out of it's groove.  The handle spins and locks a pin in to keep it from moving.  Once you are up the tree 2 straps cinch down to secure the top and bottom together and locks it in very well.  I can't imagine a better system.
> 
> Tom



I agree, this is a very stable stand. I climbed about 6 feet up and cinched everything tight. I then jumped up and down and rocked back and forth in the stand. It never moved. I used to have a TreeLounge and although it was comfortable I never felt real secure in that stand. This Equalizer I have no reservations about.


----------



## creekcritter (Sep 2, 2010)

i have 2 equalizers and have used them for about 4 years now i cant sit in another stand. i have put a sling seat in mine. brought it up tight to the stand so i sit high in it. for bow hunting, thats all i do is bow hunt. i am 50years old 5,9" and 225   ( yep ) a big fat old rascal.  i love my equalizer.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 5, 2010)

I tried a buddies about 4 years ago and then went and bought one. Very comfortable, I bowhunt and gunhunt out of mine. And I love the leveling feature, it is great for hunting swamps where the trees have huge bases.


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 6, 2010)

I have had mine for over 4 years and when it comes time I will replace it! It is easy to set up, comfortable, and the cable system allows me to adjust the stand as I climb, I don't understand why other companies do not offer similar cable systems? Money well spent, solid build.


----------

